# could a smiling device create positive emotions all day long?



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

so it seems smiling is like raising up a shield that protects you from negativity. and if you stop smiling, the negativity can get you and **** you up

so I was thinking of using some sort of smiling device!!










theres no way to think negative thoughts while smiling. the problem is that you stop smiling without a device to hold it in place.
I wonder if this could work. It looks kinda stupid though, but maybe I could wear a bavaclava to cover it up
then i could take it to the bar and see if it works

id have to do it now, while its still winter, so that the bavaclava looks purposeful


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

_AJ_ said:


> so it seems smiling is like raising up a shield that protects you from negativity. and if you stop smiling, the negativity can get you and **** you up
> 
> so I was thinking of using some sort of smiling device!!
> 
> ...


Pins digging into my cheeks wont keep me smiling, I'd be grimacing in pain I'd think.
This can't be taken seriously,really.
I think I'd run if I saw a dude in a balaclava indoors.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

yah, looks PAINFUL!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea and people who smile too much tend to look crazy. Of couse wearing a device like this wouldn't add to someone's assumptions that you are crazy lol


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL, maybe you can wear it while you sleep like A retainer for braces so you naturally smile more! I don't know about A device but i'm thinking about printing A small picture that makes me crack up so I can sneak A peek at it when I get nervous in public


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Ouch! I'll stick with chocolate to keep me smiling 

Don't know what a bavaclava is but it's really making me crave some baklava. ::mouth waters::


----------



## thesceptic (Nov 2, 2008)

Those pictures made me smile.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

If you want to smile think of things that make you feel happy or laugh. I think of funny shows or of my friend's cat and I start smile and it doesn't feel fake or forced.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

That looks hilarious!


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

'could a smiling device create positive emotions all day long?'

yes.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

"What the he*l are you smiling at?"


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

You could always cut your cheeks into a smile like The Joker.


----------

